# Moyland Woods Visit ( 45 Winnipeg rifles )



## JA Dalton (24 Jul 2010)

Hello All,

First visit to the site. Have read many articles and am better for it. Thanks to those who post.

I'm here in Switzerland visiting my sister and will be leaving for Germany on Monday with my family, to visit the Moyland woods. My father faught there with the Winnipeg Rifles. I am now well versed in the battles but am wondering if the woods are accessible to us or is it private property? Ideally we would like to enter the forest but is that an issue with the locals or is there a part of the forest that might even be available for a hike?

Any help at all would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

James Dalton


----------



## AmmoTech90 (24 Jul 2010)

Here is a map of the current area (put in the search bar in Google Maps): 47551, Moyland, Bedburg-Hau, Kleve, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany
Go south from that marker and you'll see some woods with a lake in it, that appears to be Moyland Woods.

Matches up nicely to the history map at: http://www.ibiblio.org/hyperwar/UN/Canada/CA/Victory/sk/Victory-37.jpg
Taken from: http://www.ibiblio.org/hyperwar/UN/Canada/CA/Victory/index.html

Looks like there is a waste management company set up next to the lake, maybe drop in there and ask to look around.  I've found places in Europe are pretty relaxed about people poking around doing family history stuff, just so long as you are up front about it.  Other option is to drop into the museum at Moyland castle and ask.  Schloss is castle in German, it is marked on Google Maps.


----------



## Old Sweat (24 Jul 2010)

I am the author of the 2010 regimental history, _Named by the Enemy_. I am away from home and my notes, but both the wood and the village of Louisendorf which the regiment assaulted and captured mounted in Kangaroo carriers should be accessible. They are only a few kilometres apart. 

Battles don't get much more difficult and bloodier than Moyland Wood. Take a few minutes while you are there to reflect on all the good Canadian blood shed in it.


----------



## JA Dalton (25 Jul 2010)

Thank you both for your replies. I will post pics and a note when we return.

I'm sitting here with my sister and our families and we're preparing for our journey into Germany tomorrow. 

We have our maps, a copy of the "Devils Blast" care of Gerry Woodman at the Royal Winnipeg Rifles Association which includes the article by L.C  Norman R. Donogh and my fathers dog tags. Only wish he was here with us to give us a guided tour! I'm sure he's here in spirit.

My first purchase when we return to Mississauga will be a copy of your book L.Col Reid. 
I look forward to the read and I know it will have a special place in our home. Please let me know if you're ever in the Toronto area so I might have you sign it for us.

We return to Canada August 9th

Cheers!

James A Dalton
paperplanegraphics@yahoo.ca


----------



## Old Sweat (25 Jul 2010)

I hope you find the trip fruitful. Gerry Woodman and his team of volunteers at the regimental museum are a national treasure. If you can, a donation to the museum would not be out of order.


----------



## JA Dalton (27 Jul 2010)

I will hopefully get to meet Gerry and visit the Museum later this year. I'll be sure to donate on behalf of our entire family and thank him personally for sending us along "The Blast". Thanks again.


----------

